# New Goby :)



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

My new Male goby Sicyopus zosterophorum (Hint - he's the one who is not a cory)






(updated link sorry!)


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Awesome behaviour to watch 

How hard is it to breed and raise fry from these guys?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

OOps! I had the wrong link - I've updated the link to the correct goby video

In answer to your question, these gobys will breed, lay eggs, ect but the fry need to be in the ocean for part of their development so they haven't been successfully reared to adulthood in captivity. I read one article from someone who tried to transition the fry into a salt water environment but it didn't work.


----------

